# Is there a clear coat I can put on sublimated products to prevent fading?



## Mdrake (Aug 2, 2013)

I have some weird leather type material that I can sublimate on. After some testing, the image gets blurry and fades. This is after a week or 2 of using it and I believe it's happening from handling the item too much.

I know some people laminate sublimated license plates....is that possible to do on soft material like this? Or is there some type of spray I can possibly use?


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

Mdrake said:


> I have some weird leather type material that I can sublimate on. After some testing, the image gets blurry and fades. This is after a week or 2 of using it and I believe it's happening from handling the item too much.
> 
> I know some people laminate sublimated license plates....is that possible to do on soft material like this? Or is there some type of spray I can possibly use?


You can sublimate on cotton but that doesn't mean it's going to stick. Is this leather type material polyester-based?

You can try using ClearJet. It's highly flexible and can be used on many substrates. I use the spray from signwarehouse. I use it on most of my license plates that have memorable images on them to give a little more uv protection.

Give it a try and let us know if it works.


----------



## Mdrake (Aug 2, 2013)

WalkingZombie said:


> You can sublimate on cotton but that doesn't mean it's going to stick. Is this leather type material polyester-based?
> 
> You can try using ClearJet. It's highly flexible and can be used on many substrates. I use the spray from signwarehouse. I use it on most of my license plates that have memorable images on them to give a little more uv protection.
> 
> Give it a try and let us know if it works.


I'm pretty sure it has a polymer coat. It's those "leather" phone cases that you see around like this one: [media]http://www.printermaker.com/big/Sublimation_Flip_leather_Case_for_iphone_6_11.jpg[/media]

I'll take a look at Clearjet. Can you tell me how quickly it dries after spraying it on?

Thanks


----------



## UCDISPLAY (Mar 19, 2016)

Im guessing your are using Leatherette (artificial leather, a synthetic fiber covered with a soft PVC layer). you can only slow down the fading speed, but never stop it.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Have a look at Frog Juice. Seen many use it and say it works good. I haven't tried it. Mean to but always forget about ordering it till I do. Yes Brain damaged.


----------

